# Where can I buy CBD oil in Eastern Ontario?



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I want to try it for my arthritis before I give up guitar playing completely.
Want to talk with someone with practical knowledge and no agenda.
Not interested in getting high.
I'm halfway between Ottawa and Kingston,the Tweed facility is practically in my backyard but AFAIK I can't buy it there.
I just want to find a walk in place to discuss my options .
Anybody in the know?
PM me if it's not kosher to be public about it,I'll be discreet if required.
TIA


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Is there a reserve near you?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

player99 said:


> Is there a reserve near you?


Think the closest one might be in the Belleville area.


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

Bubb said:


> I want to try it for my arthritis before I give up guitar playing completely.
> Want to talk with someone with practical knowledge and no agenda.
> Not interested in getting high.
> I'm halfway between Ottawa and Kingston,the Tweed facility is practically in my backyard but AFAIK I can't buy it there.
> ...


I mail order here - OKANAGAN CBD – Canada's Finest CBD Isolate. Never any issues. Much better for me than the CBD oil that Ontario Canibus stores is selling. 

I like the isolate. Make gummies. Mix with juice. 

Absolutely no high. I use it for sleep and relaxation. I don't have any pain but it is supposed to help. 

I am in Ottawa. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I've been taking CBD oil for just over a month. Every evening before I go to bed. It does help me sleep. I'm not sure it's doing anything for pain but it relaxes you so it doesn't bother you as much. It is still there, just easier to deal with. I used to smoke a lot of pot as well as many other drugs. I don't want to go back to that life so I was very leery of CBD oil. so far I feel no high from it at all and no urge to continue if I feel I want to stop. I have quit for three days just to make sure. Who knows if long term use will change that but I don't think it will. The effects are too mild. When I quit for three days I didn't really feel any different except I woke up in the middle of the night looking for some ibuprofen. With the CBD oil I usually sleep right through. I get mine on the grey market but it is available by mail order from the BC government store. Have you checked the Ontario government store?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bubb said:


> Think the closest one might be in the Belleville area.


The one by Picton (I believe it's Oneida, can't recall exactly). That's where some relatives get theirs, and they swear by it. I'd check it out if you have time.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Buymyweedonline.ca

Free shipping in Canada from BC


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

Also, there is a CNN spot on CBD thus Sunday at 8PM. Should be interesting.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

There are many options to get CBD. But you need to know your products and sources. Right now there are tons of online sources but it's impossible to know for sure what you will get for your money. Much of what you will see online is actually being made with Hemp oil. That's not true CBD Oil. It has it's benefits but not the full spectrum that real CBD offers. The real stuff will contain trace amounts of THC (hence it's illegal status in many US States), that's just the nature of the plant. However, growers make specific strains for making CBD oil which have THC levels most times under 1%. This means you can essentially take it all day and never get high. I recommend that anyone that requires it for specific conditions get's into making their own. It's not hard. Check out the forum at www.canadianweedforum.com there are already several members from here over there. There are videos and recipes and tons of support for new growers etc. Basically, some education is required around these products but it's not rocket science.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I think I got an email ad from Georgia Peach that they were selling CBD now. There's also a shop in Streetsville that has been selling CBD for a long time, but they haven't been able to stock the one I like since CBD got popular.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Why not order it from OCS? Delivered within 2-3 days and Solea Free is an option which has very little THC content and isn't expensive.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Just wondering did you do a google search for CBD oil in Ont. for information? There seems to be a bunch of places including some that come up as CBD clinics. 
Cannabis Clinics | Canada's Foremost Medical Cannabis Clinics might be a good place to start. Might be one close to where you live.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I have been using CBD oil to manage back pain and a sleep disorder, I can tell you that not all oils are equal! After getting a prescription I went with the doctor recommended supplier, the oils worked but I was taking large doses to feel any relief. When it came time to renew I decided to try another provider as my previous supplier was not allowed to ship as they were being audited (canntrust - who was illegally growing more than they were permitted to, as if the margins are not good enough lol). I ordered through medreleaf.com and am now using half the amount to feel the same relief. You would need to obtain a prescription to order from them but it is not really that bug of a hassle.

I hope you can find some relief and keep playing.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys,I'm just beginning my research into all this and wanted some real life experiences and different options.
You folks delivered.Lots of good info here.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

vokey design said:


> I have been using CBD oil to manage back pain and a sleep disorder, I can tell you that not all oils are equal! After getting a prescription I went with the doctor recommended supplier, the oils worked but I was taking large doses to feel any relief. When it came time to renew I decided to try another provider as my previous supplier was not allowed to ship as they were being audited (canntrust - who was illegally growing more than they were permitted to, as if the margins are not good enough lol). I ordered through medreleaf.com and am now using half the amount to feel the same relief. You would need to obtain a prescription to order from them but it is not really that bug of a hassle.
> 
> I hope you can find some relief and keep playing.


This is such an important point. If it's not a licensed provider, they could really put anything they want in the bottle. They don't really have to prove what's in it or provide any consistency.

And while I am not a botanist, I don't like seeing companies removing terpenes from the oil to mute the taste. I think there's a lot of elements of that plant that work together. It's not as simple as just 'the cdb helps'.

I have been taking oils for over a year for my migraines and a shoulder injury. I do feel they help, but you have to be careful about what you buy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If having a dirty test could be a problem for you, at work or otherwise, be careful where and what you buy.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

For info on CBD, there is a hybrid pharmacy in Ottawa that could help with information.
Compounding Pharmacy, Cannabis & Wellness | Hybrid Pharm Ottawa


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> If having a dirty test could be a problem for you, at work or otherwise, be careful where and what you buy.


Not an issue at all for me being semi retired,unless it could possibly show up in a roadside check for DUI,my wife doesn't drive any more and we are rural so that is my main concern.
Like I said,not interested in a buzz for now,
I've smoked way more than my quota in days gone by, I know all I need to about that..
The only thing that may interest me in the future is an edible,and that can be addressed when/if the situation arises .
Right now I'm more interested arthritic pain relief without any threat of driving implications.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

The Tweed store should sell CBD oil. They do here in MB at least.

I buy mine from another store. (Tokyo Smoke) All CBD, no THC.

It is called Solei Free Oil and I've been taking 1ml a day since June for my anxiety and depression and it's worked wonders for me. $30 for 30ml.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Bought some cream locally for the wife that works for her knee pain. (50/50 mixture of THC and CBD). $80


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

JSX/6505 said:


> The Tweed store should sell CBD oil. They do here in MB at least.
> 
> I buy mine from another store. (Tokyo Smoke) All CBD, no THC.
> 
> It is called Solei Free Oil and I've been taking 1ml a day since June for my anxiety and depression and it's worked wonders for me. $30 for 30ml.


Hi. Tried to PM you but you have that turned off. I have some questions about your post (i.e. solei oil & anxiety/depression). Can you pm me if you’re up for it? Thanks


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

12 stringer said:


> Hi. Tried to PM you but you have that turned off. I have some questions about your post (i.e. solei oil & anxiety/depression). Can you pm me if you’re up for it? Thanks


I have taken oils for years, and part of the reason is related to mental health issues. Feel free to PM me if you want as well. I've bought a ton of brands over the years.


----------



## Eyeban Ezz (Jan 19, 2018)

DaddyDog said:


> I think I got an email ad from Georgia Peach that they were selling CBD now.


Beware of Georgia Peach. They sell ounces of herbs after they have put it through a vaporizer chamber so it's all dried out and 100% depleted of THC. Their concentrates can't be much better.

I bought a $100 ounce of kush from them 2 months ago and it was not the strain that was advertized... plus it was depleted (vaped). Totally useless.

The best places to shop for concentrates were in Kensington.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Buy 1000mg CBD Pineapple FLAVA BLAST - Keey Online - Buy My Weed Online

This brand gets good reviews on most of the flavours they have


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> Buy 1000mg CBD Pineapple FLAVA BLAST - Keey Online - Buy My Weed Online
> 
> This brand gets good reviews on most of the flavours they have


It's just my personal opinion, but I avoid any brand that doesn't even supply info on the strain type, terpenes etc, or provides any reports verifying whats in the oil. It should list if it's full sceptrum, and provide some data.

That's a huge issue with the market right now. They can pretty much say anyhing they want if they aren't a licensed provider. At least they have some regulations they have to work with. A good example is that no batch ever contains a consistent amount of thc/cbd (Eg that brand linked showing 1000mg for every bottle) . The product FROM the LP's has an exact percentage on every batch.

None of this is as important with bud, but it sure is with oils.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Bubb said:


> I want to try it for my arthritis before I give up guitar playing completely.
> Want to talk with someone with practical knowledge and no agenda.
> Not interested in getting high.
> I'm halfway between Ottawa and Kingston,the Tweed facility is practically in my backyard but AFAIK I can't buy it there.
> ...


Have you visited the Canadian Weed Forum? Started by Scott who started this place, free to join, members seem (to this inexperienced dude) very experienced and knowledgeable; likely people there can help you identify good sources for CBD.

The Canadian Weed Forum


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

torndownunit said:


> It's just my personal opinion, but I avoid any brand that doesn't even supply info on the strain type, terpenes etc, or provides any reports verifying whats in the oil. It should list if it's full sceptrum, and provide some data.
> 
> That's a huge issue with the market right now. They can pretty much say anyhing they want if they aren't a licensed provider. At least they have some regulations they have to work with. A good example is that no batch ever contains a consistent amount of thc/cbd (Eg that brand linked showing 1000mg for every bottle) . The product FROM the LP's has an exact percentage on every batch.
> 
> None of this is as important with bud, but it sure is with oils.


What is your go-to for CBD oil ? Have any isolate experience ?


----------



## kathamainard (8 mo ago)

You can try stateofmindlabs.com. I’ve been buying it here for quite some time already and always got high-quality CBD isolate delivered on time. Also, their prices are one of the most competitive on the Web, both domestically and internationally. I used their CBD for my sleeping disorder with the dosage prescribed by the doctor. I would also recommend avoiding any brand that doesn’t offer info on the strain type/ terpenes or reports validating the type of oil they are using. It should list its full spectrum and provide the proofing documents.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

kathamainard said:


> You can try stateofmindlabs. I’ve been buying it here for quite some time already and always got high-quality CBD isolate delivered on time.


You realize this is a 3 year old thread right?


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Chito said:


> You realize this is a 3 year old thread right?


Point taken, but I'm wondering if anyone who was using or starting to use CBD back in 2019 has any updates on its efficacy, suppliers etc?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

It's a gateway cream.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

polyslax said:


> Point taken, but I'm wondering if anyone who was using or starting to use CBD back in 2019 has any updates on its efficacy, suppliers etc?


My wife has fibromyalgia and is a medical marijuana patient. She stopped using pharmaceuticals 3-4 years ago now. She doesn't take just CBD though. She's been able to manage her symptoms with pot. CBD works with some aches. For her it doesn't do much for migraines. I use CBD too for when I need some painkillers. It doesn't take the pain away as much as advil or tylenol but it does alleviate the pain. I've been using it before gigs and it's helped with my issues with the joint in my thumb.


----------



## Orangeblossom (May 29, 2015)

The golden lake reserve near Renfrew.


----------



## JackieCanchan (7 mo ago)

I have a similar question regarding CDB, but I'm not looking for oil, but for capsules, so can anyone recommend the Best CBD Capsules for 2023? I have been looking for an oil replacement for a long time since it is not as fast-acting as capsules that dissolve quickly in the body and are easy to apply. Anxiety has been haunting me since I was 17, so I have to test various medications that will help me cope with it. I do not spare money for medicines, because they help me stay healthy and maintain immunity. I never advise anyone to save on their health and medicines, always eat right and follow the right lifestyle, good luck to everyone!


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

There`s also another option I`ve been hearing about lately. I know one person using it with favorable results. He uses it for pain and as a sleeping aid. It`s purchased as a concentrate that you vaporize.

CBN

What is CBN (Cannabinol)? - CNBS


----------

